# Paranoid Delusions



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not pointing a finger at anyone but myself, here, but this is a very interesting article for investors:

_"Economic propaganda tubes spend hundreds of millions of dollars daily to make sure that Americans are deeply confused about domestic and world economy. Financial gurus, brain damaged former football players, brilliant retards who distinguished themselves by losing half of their inherited fortunes, not to mention professionally lying media types, all working hard to mess with our heads."

"...what we're dealing with, are not laws of nature at all but as Adam Smith wrote, deliberate, precise policies of oligarchic ruling elites disguised as fiscal, monetary, economic, financial strategies in order to confuse meddlesome spectators i.e. people who work for living..."_

https://contrarianopinion.wordpress.com/2015/01/29/invisible-hand-and-other-paranoid-delusions/


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If I printed a piece of paper on my printer, what would it be worth? What would you be willing to do for it?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I'm not pointing a finger at anyone but myself, here, but this is a very interesting article for investors:
> 
> _"Economic propaganda tubes spend hundreds of millions of dollars daily to make sure that Americans are deeply confused about domestic and world economy. Financial gurus, brain damaged former football players, brilliant retards who distinguished themselves by losing half of their inherited fortunes, not to mention professionally lying media types, all working hard to mess with our heads."
> 
> ...


Another example of a PERFECT reason to IGNORE what the government and the "experts" tell us about our economy, our monetary policy, and whatever else the Federal Reserve is doing.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

While many have made fortunes on it, I personally think basing a financial strategy on money someone else hasn't made yet is unwise.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> While many have made fortunes on it, I personally think basing a financial strategy on money someone else hasn't made yet is unwise.


Bwahahaha! I'm going to miss civilized humans. They got that subtle and dry humor thing you just don't find among the troglodyti


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I always think economics 101. Violate it at your own peril. Unfortunately the big players are going to screw the pooch.


----------

